# Hot in the NW today.



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Joe:

You need more ventilation. Use popsicle sticks to prop the cover open a little bit.


----------



## jasontatro (Feb 6, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> Joe:
> 
> You need more ventilation. Use popsicle sticks to prop the cover open a little bit.


I was gonna say the same thing. None of my hives were bearding the last two days. Both shimmed on top. (Thanks Michael Bush)

JT


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*over 100 in Western Washington is rare.*


i. Cut the grass.
2. Put on some shade boards.
2.1 Put shade boards on the tops and the sides.

4. I had some parafin dipped hives that I spray painted glossy white and it did make a big difference in the bees comfort.

Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Shade boards are pretty useless in our area Ernie. The weather we have had for the last two days is not the norm.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Chef Isaac said:


> Shade boards are pretty useless in our area Ernie.


Shade boards will block the sun from directly hitting the hive and super heating the wood exterior. Makes a big difference.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

These are the only two hives that bearded out of 20. They both were splits from the day before and I did end up giving them some ventilation and the second hive body.

JoeMcc


----------

